# Meaning of "DCC friendly" in regard to turnouts



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

Can someone give me the rundown on the term in regard to turnouts?

I have decent luck with my EZ Track as long as I stay away from the smallest radius curves and the older switches. But I was looking at the crossovers and they say they ae not DCC friendly.

Someone please explain to me what that means. Especially with the plethora of DCC Bachmann sells now. Isn't that self defeating?

Frank


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

"DCC Friendly" doesn't mean much of anything regarding DCC.
What it means is that the frog rails (that's where the two inside rails split at the frog) are insulated or non powered.
This holds true for DC or DCC, no difference.

With non powered frogs there is no need for any special wiring or insulated rail joiners. 
If you're running older small switcher type locos without all wheel power pick up they may stall at the frog. 
Newer locos, steam or diesel should run just fine. 

The so called "Non DCC friendly" turnouts have a powered frog and you'll need to put insulated rail joiners 
on the inside two rails coming off the frog. 
You'll also need a power feed after the insulated joiners. That's all the difference there is.

If you're looking at a double crossover you'll need four insulated joiners., two on each end of the double crossover.

The reason you must insulate the frog one way or the other is that when you switch between the two diverging tracks
you will have dead short without some type of insulation. 

Clear as mud isn't it.    
Magic


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

*DCC Friendly?!*

It's really just a marketing term so someone who is maybe new to DCC will believe the said manufacturers product is right for him.

I have to say I have never seen any item described as DCC unfriendly.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

Cycleops said:


> It's really just a marketing term so someone who is maybe new to DCC will believe the said manufacturers product is right for him.
> 
> I have to say I have never seen any item described as DCC unfriendly.


the two main traits of a turnout that _may_ cause problems on a DCC layout, are 
a]having the point rails electrically connected, some brands use a metal connector between them..
b]turnouts using power routing beyond,


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

I looked through the forums on the Bachmann site. I think that some of the turnouts and crossovers have a static DCC controller in them to allow DCC switch throws.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

ftauss said:


> I looked through the forums on the Bachmann site. I think that some of the turnouts and crossovers have a static DCC controller in them to allow DCC switch throws.


Most DCC makers offer static decoders that you can use
to control any turnout or other accessory with DCC.

However, I believe the OP was asking about terminology and
our guys have pretty well defined the fact that 'DCC
friendly' is a marketing term and is totally meaningless with
regard to track and track accessories. 

Don


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*"DCC friendly"*



ftauss said:


> Can someone give me the rundown on the term in regard to turnouts?
> 
> I have decent luck with my EZ Track as long as I stay away from the smallest radius curves and the older switches. But I was looking at the crossovers and they say they ae not DCC friendly.
> 
> ...


Frank;

The other guys have covered this fairly well. "Short" answer, A "DCC friendly" turnout probably has the two moving rails electrically insulated from each other. It probably has the frog electrically insulated from the rest of the turnout. It may also have the point rail electrically connected to the nearest stock rail. Atlas code55 N-scale turnouts have all three the electrical features I just mentioned. Notice the "probably" and "may". As several have said, it may mean nothing and only be advertising hype. Any turnout will work with either DC, or DCC. You may need to put those insulated joiners on the frog rails, but that's all. Very long, but also very detailed answer, see my post "How I scratch-build my turnouts" on the "General model train discussion" section of this forum. It will tell you why some turnouts have those electrical features. It will also give you all sorts of info about turnouts. Probably more than you want to know!

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

